# Air conditioning or heating contractors



## brian mulligan (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi:

Does anyone have a nitch doing patwork for plumbers or air conditioning guys?

Brian


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep,

They make the holes and I usually patch them for free.
I tried charging a buck three atey but they wouldn't go for it.

Tycoon


----------



## drdavidlee47 (8 mo ago)

Hi
Any contractor here who is working in the niche of Air conditioner repair? I need expert air conditioner repair in Markham


----------

